#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-05
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<ephan> boa noite
<andretyn> boa
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-06
<FernandoMiguel> evening	
<dcosta> boas noites
<dcosta> hummm .... não há bug .... não há joao pinto ... não há gouki .....será que o FernandoMiguel é o Bug ?
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<FernandoMiguel> ha eu uuuuuu
<FernandoMiguel> tamos tds no Plus agora LOL
<dcosta> és o Bugbuntu ?
<dcosta> BUGabundo
<dcosta> queria dizer
<FernandoMiguel> tv? :P
<dcosta> e que ele chama-se fernado
<dcosta> podia ter mudado o nick
<dcosta> olha sabes alguma coisa sobre tunnels reversos ?
<dcosta> tou aqui com um cenario... e jugo que só assim o consigo resolver
<FernandoMiguel> alguma coisa
<dcosta> é assim tou dentro de uma lan ... recebo net para uma penwiress no meu linux
<FernandoMiguel> s
<dcosta> esta parte ... certo ?
<FernandoMiguel> ate aki
<dcosta> por sua vez é partilhada e vai para um dhcpd que me dá net ao resto daqui
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> pen wifi ou 3G?
<dcosta> logo ao partilhar ele seguementa a rede para outra gama
<dcosta> wifi
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<dcosta> o problema é com cabo acedo a qualquer uma das redes
<dcosta> ou seja ao seguemento 10.42.43.0 e ao seguemento 192.168.2.0
<dcosta> contudo por wireless apenas ao 192.168.2.1
<FernandoMiguel> perdi me
<FernandoMiguel> cabo ligado aonde?
<FernandoMiguel> o teu dhcp n tem duas gamas para cada interface do portatil?
<FernandoMiguel> e tens routes?
<dcosta> pera switch que é alimentado pela wireless e pelo dhcp desta sala
<dcosta> eu ja tente adicionar rotas estaticas
<dcosta> mas não sei porque não deu...
<dcosta> o que me acontece... quando tenho as duas placas a wlan0 e a eth0
<dcosta> ou tenho net ... ou tenho dhcp para os outros pcs
<dcosta> ja matei a cabeça
<dcosta> se calhar o problema é mesmo as rotas estaticas e a metrica... mas não sei como fazer melhor
<dcosta> o mais certo é ter feito mal
<dcosta> para finalizar
<dcosta> o que eu quero é pode chegar ao meu xenserver
<dcosta> que encontra-se na minha segunda rede
<dcosta> pelos visto se o sshd estiver a escuta por uma connecção reversa da para fazer isso
<dcosta> nessa maquina que esta por exemplo no 10.42.43.11
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: tens alguma soluç
<dcosta> ?
<FernandoMiguel> a ler
<dcosta> lol
<FernandoMiguel> giro http://www.raspberrypi.org/?page_id=2
<FernandoMiguel> tens ai algo mal na configuraçao do DHCP
<FernandoMiguel> o melhor seria pores uma makina virtual a correr
<FernandoMiguel> uma mini distro de gestao de redes
<FernandoMiguel> tipo ircop ou la como se xama
<dcosta> amigo até a zeroshell ja meti
<dcosta> eu so necessito acesso ssh
<dcosta> um tunnel deve ser possivel
<FernandoMiguel> sim
<FernandoMiguel> dessa makina com xen
<FernandoMiguel> fazes SSH para fora, para a makina q keres aceder la
<FernandoMiguel> e dps 'e so fazeres bind às portas q kers usar
<FernandoMiguel> com remote
<dcosta> ssh -R 10002:localhost:22 middleuser@middle
<dcosta> ssh destinationuser@middle -p 10002
<dcosta> e nas setting do sshd o que ponho ?
<dcosta> devo ter de fazer isto http://linuxers.org/article/reverse-ssh-tunneling-bypassing-firewalls-and-nat
<FernandoMiguel> n precisas de mexer no sshd
<FernandoMiguel> podes usar o auto-ssh
<Pirolocito> boas noites
<FernandoMiguel> ola Pirolocito
<Pirolocito> olha o FernandoMiguel
<Pirolocito> buga?
<andretyn> Olás
<Pirolocito> ola andretyn
<andretyn> Pirolocito, XD
<FernandoMiguel> ex-buga
<Pirolocito> entao pq?
<Pirolocito> p causa da google?
<Pirolocito> ou por causa do work?
<FernandoMiguel> ambas e mais algumas
<Pirolocito> de vez em quando tb é bom mudar
<Pirolocito> FernandoMiguel, nao me digas que largaste o bug testing do ubuntu?
<FernandoMiguel> ainda n
<Pirolocito> ainda? entao?
<dcosta1> FernandoMiguel:  não chego a maqiu
<dcosta1> maquin
<FernandoMiguel> ?
<FernandoMiguel> n xegas la?
<Pirolocito> estica-te
<Pirolocito> :P
<FernandoMiguel> do XEN ao teu PC?
<dcosta1> supostamente ... era o ip da primeira mas com porta 4040
<dcosta1> sim com wireless nao
<dcosta1> com cabo sim
<dcosta1> mas com cabo ja chegava em antes
<FernandoMiguel> e q IP tens a makina na interface de wifi?
<dcosta1> ja te tinha dito... mas 192.168.2.2
<FernandoMiguel> e o xen?
<dcosta1> no zen 10.42.43.11
<FernandoMiguel> e tens rotas no teu portatil para xegar de uma à outra?
<FernandoMiguel> é q se tao em sub redes diferentes, n vais la
<dcosta1> pois... mas com rotas nem seque neccessitava o reverse tunnel
<dcosta1> certo
<dcosta1> mas não nao tenho rotas
<Pirolocito> as sub redes diferentes, ate costuma dar, nem que seja por pouco tempo, pelo menos em ipv4
<dcosta1> Pirolocito: expilica ?
<dcosta1> fazer subneting ?
<dcosta1> repara o me wlan zero chega-me por dhcp
<dcosta1> vem do router
<dcosta1> com esse sinal apanho wiress que partilho para um segunda rede por dhcp para as restantes maquinas
<dcosta1> FernandoMiguel: as rotas não deviam estar no ubuntu ?
<dcosta1> que é quem faz a partilha ?
<dcosta1> fogo meu quanto mais sei de redes menos entendo...
<dcosta1> isto nos ciscos é bem mais facil existe o ospf :P
<dcosta1> e o  EIGRP...
<FernandoMiguel> n
<dcosta1> fogo que cena mais tola
<dcosta1> dentro da nat ping toda a gente
<dcosta1> +
<rpfr> boa noite
<rpfr> como faço para montar o segundo disco no arranque do sistema?
<FernandoMiguel> nite every1
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-07
<andretyn> Olás :)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<skorzen> gouki, comé?
<skorzen> :-)
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<FernandoMiguel> tasse skorzen?
<skorzen> Olá FernandoMiguel .
<gouki> skorzen, olá!!
<gouki> Xau!!
<FernandoMiguel> ahaha
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-08
<ember> ois se7h
<se7h> cumé ember
<ember> jovem já viste o https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subdownloader/+bug/826764 ?
<ember> subdownloader nao funciona no oneiric
<se7h> ainda n tinha visto
<se7h> a versao que está no repo também já é antiga pa caramba
<ember> eu testei com a do bzr
<se7h> igual?
<ember> sim
<se7h> …que giro
<ember> nao consigo e' fazer grande debug porque mata me o pc
<se7h> é só abrir q ele mata?
<ember> nao, "arrasta" o sistema completamente
<ember> e cheira me QT stuff
<se7h> pois
<se7h> era o que ia dizer
<se7h> se faz logo ao abrir, é alguma das libs
<ember> numa das tentativas ele colocou a janela do subdownloader toda em branco num dos cantos do desktop
<se7h> pq o subdownloader não faz nada no init a não ser o login
<se7h> e estás com gtk presumo
<ember> sim
<se7h> n tens kde?
<ember> nop
<se7h> n ha outra app q use QT q possas testar?
<ember> que eu use neste momento nao, mas vou testar o amarok
<se7h> ok
<se7h> thank you
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-09
<Maninho|CORRE> boas, estou a aprender portugues portugal, estou a ouvir a palavra "Ceuta" não estou a achar o significado
<Maninho|CORRE> ja percebi o que é ceuta
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<ephan> hey FernandoMiguel
<Alchimista> alguém percebe de cronie + bash?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-10
<Alchimista> buenas, alguém ai percebe e bash + screen?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-11
<ephan> sergio91pt?
<ephan> És o "Sérgio Marques" do launchpad?
<sergio91pt> ephan nope
<ephan> obrigado
<sergio91pt> https://launchpad.net/~sergio91pt
<ephan> Ah muito bem sergio91pt. Já agora, sou o https://launchpad.net/~davidgomes ;)
<FernandoMiguel> guud afternuun minions!
<ephan> ola FernandoMiguel
<ephan> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+translations O português vai um bocado atrasado nas traduções
<FernandoMiguel> yep
<ephan> Eu já falei com a equipa de tradutores
<ephan> Mas ninguém me responde
<ephan> Parece que o chefe da equipa está morto
<ephan> Agora que tenho tempo livre podia ajudar, mas sem ser parte da equipa só posso fazer sugestões
<FernandoMiguel> costumava ser a susana
<FernandoMiguel> mas ja n falo com ela ha mt tempo
<ephan> Agora é o João Cruz
<FernandoMiguel> o american_jesus tb liderou isso uns tempos
<ephan> A Susana Pereira? Está como Admnistradora
<FernandoMiguel> pois
<FernandoMiguel> mas ausente AFAIK
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-03
<velho> bem... boa noite!
<velho> ZZzzZzzz_,
<velho> ZZzzZzzz_,
<velho> tudo a dormir?
<astroo-> eu estou sempre on
<dcosta> pi
<dcosta> fui
<dcosta> over and out
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<velho> bom dia ember licensed ubuntulog2 YoBoY ZZzzZzzz_
<YoBoY> olá velho
<ProUbuntu> Ajuda- Estou com problema: o tempo de DL do 12.04 é de 7 dias (eu tenho 24Mbps) - que fazer? Desistir do Ubuntu?
<velho> adeus pessoal!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> EU Wants to Sneak in a Mini-ACTA by the Backdoor
<astroo-> http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2012/09/eu-wants-mini-acta-by-the-backdoor/index.htm
<dcosta> oi galera
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-04
<dcosta> coisas giras nada ?
<astroo-> sobre computadores so sei a do java que tem 1 buraçao
<dcosta> lol só um ?
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> o java e o adobe são grandes mensageiros do CA0S
<dcosta> :p
<astroo-> mas n coisas precisa dessa merda
<dcosta> é a loucura em é a loucura .... linux/x86 - setreuid (0,0) & execve(/bin/ash,NULL,NULL) + XOR encoded apenas em  58 bytes
<dcosta> xor para ali push para aqui :P
<astroo-> isso "come-se"?
<dcosta> sim mas só depois de umas supers ... se não em antes é indegesto
<dcosta> o que vale depois acontecer .... se tiveres bebido umas super ainda te dá para rir
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-05
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
<Guest82622> fonix
<Guest82622> tenho de aumentar o tempo do nick lol
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<unless_> Ol?, algu?m por aqui?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<velho> oi ppl :)
<velho> boa tar de a todos
<velho> carandraug, ember , hggdh , licensed , ubuntulog2 , YoBoY , ZZzzZzzz__ excelentissima tarde :)
<hggdh> boas, velho
<velho> hggdh, ubuntu ou kubuntu?
<hggdh> ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Delta5130> oi
<Delta5130> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-08
<hebertsilva> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest82770> o meu sistema 12.04 não reconhece a gráfica nvidia
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> a nvidia e anti linux oficialmente
<Guest82770> pois...
<Guest82770> ja tentei varias soluções. Nada resulta
<astroo-> nao e facil
<YoBoY> olá astroo- :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-09
<dcosta> fonix astroo- tava complicado lol
<astroo-> parece
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<saac> ola
<saac> carandraug, dcosta ember hggdh jinjonBoo licensed__ ubuntulog2 YoBoY ZZzzZzzz
<carandraug> ???
<saac> carandraug, tudo bem?
<carandraug> saac, yeah
<saac> carandraug, es de Portugal?
<carandraug> saac, sim. Mas de momento não estou no país.
<dcosta> olá :)
<saac> carandraug, sabes bash?
<saac> ola
<saac> dcosta, tu sabes?
<dcosta> dou uns toques depende da complexidade
<saac> es de portugal?
<dcosta> eu sim
<saac> de Lisboa?
<dcosta> não ... do porto :)
<saac> :(
<dcosta> em que posso tentar ajudar ?
<saac> o getopts
<dcosta> o que queres fazer ?
<saac> saber ler qualquer script bash
<saac> o:ifn
<dcosta> parece complexo ... qual é o fim ?
<dcosta> executar scripts em varias linguagens ?
<dcosta> num  linux ?
<saac> saber bash bem
<saac> para qualquer script
<saac> tenho aqui uma coleccao de scripts bash
<carandraug> saac, sei um bocado. Mas afinal tens um problem especifico ou estás a tentar aprender?
<saac> estou a tentar aprender
<carandraug> saac, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<saac> thanks
<dcosta> while getopts :f:h opt "${MY_OWN_SET[@]}"; do
<dcosta>   ...
<dcosta> done
<dcosta> seria algo do genero
<carandraug> saac, este tem um alista mais comprida http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12236/best-resources-to-learn-bash-scripting
<dcosta> quanto a questão do getopts dá depois uma vista de olhos por aqui
<dcosta> http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/howto/getopts_tutorial
<dcosta> Born to raise hell, Born to raise hell
<dcosta> We know how to do it and we do it real well
<dcosta> :)
<saac> dcosta, queres brincar um bocado com o GNU screen?
<YoBoY> olá
<YoBoY> saac, podes não chamar o pessoal todo quando queres so comprimentar ? ;)
<dcosta> olá YoBoY
<YoBoY> olá dcosta, tudo bem ? :)
<dcosta> tudo amigo
<dcosta> como andam os coisas ?
<dcosta> já vieste cá este ano ?
<YoBoY> não vim desde 2009
<YoBoY> ta tudo optimo por aqui, ando um poco cansado :p
<dcosta> :(
<dcosta> eu tambem ... sobertudo de viver cá
<YoBoY> preciso ir dar uma volta a terra ^^ é por isso que estou cansado, a muito tempo que não fui :D
<dcosta> tava melhor a viver numa cubata lá para os lados do brasil
<dcosta> :)
<YoBoY> talvez, mas o brazil começa a ficar caro tambem
<dcosta> pois ... mas aqui começa a ser mesmo complicado
<YoBoY> acredito, é por isso que não vou, para o memso preço posso ir do outro lado do mundo ^^"
<dcosta> digo te mais se saissem os gatunos e os vigaristas de portugal 90% da população reduzia
<dcosta> :)
<YoBoY> so ficava os agricultores :D
<dcosta> bem tou de fuga ... vou jantar a casa de um amigo ... espero que tenha cerveja no frigorifico
<dcosta> vamos falando comprimentos ao zzz
<YoBoY> ok, fica bem :)
<YoBoY> tenho super bock preta fresca no meu frigorifico se passares por aqui ;)
<dcosta> se tinhas dito sexta ainda arranjava um voo low cost
<dcosta> assim não tá facil
<dcosta> e tinhas de ter muitas ...
<YoBoY> :D tenho ainda a volta de 30 garafas ;)
<YoBoY> e se nào chega tenho 6L de leffe ruby tambem
<dcosta> prontos
<dcosta> fica combinado para a proxima semana
<dcosta> :)
<YoBoY> ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> olá
<dcosta> ola FernandoMiguel não tenho visto os teus feed
<dcosta> vou ver
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> http://torrentfreak.com/dropbox-competitor-adds-bittorrent-support-120828/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
<dcosta> hummm não conhecia
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel,  continuas com essa pornografia gastronomica ne'
<FernandoMiguel> tem q ser
<FernandoMiguel> agora com um pouco de dietsa
<dcosta> hehehe
<dcosta> usenet gratuito "mesmo gratiuto" conheces algum FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> n ha nada
<dcosta> pois o news2bin é peseudo gratuito
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<velho> olá! alguém me pode ajudar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> How to remain secure against NSA surveillance  http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-how-to-remain-secure-surveillance
<astroo-> N.S.A. Foils Much Internet Encryption  http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/06/us/nsa-foils-much-internet-encryption.html?hp&pagewanted=all&_r=0
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-06
<astroo-> Health Effects of Using Portable Electronic Devices Studied  http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/09/130905160452.htm
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<NMachado> Boa tarde a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<paulo_> Bom dia! Sou nove no Linux. Instalei Ubuntu 14 ...mas estava lento para o meu pc. Instalei então o Xubuntu 14.04. Muito bonito e rápido. Só que acontece-me um problema. Depois de instalar o xubunto 14.04 , o cairo dock, o 7zip, o google chromium e de funcionar bem durante todo o dia ...no dia seguinte no arranque aparece-me uma mensagem no monitor "ou of range" uma vezes aprece o log in outra vezes não aprece fica o ecrã negro e nada emb
<paulo_> ora sinta o pc a funcionar. não sei se tem a haver com a placa gráfica que é uma nvidia ge force 4200 titanium cujo driver já investiguei é o 1.0-96xx-nvidia-glx mas que não instalei.
<paulo_> a solução que tenho encontrado para usar o pc é fazer reboot no cd de instalação do xubuntu e voltar a reinstalá-lo. já tentei instalar o driver mas não consegui fazer todos os passos da instalação.
<paulo_> haverá algum programa linux mais compatível com este driver da placa gráfica?Ainda não experimentei o Kubunto.já experimentei o lubuntu e nada.
<paulo_> Existe algum manual de programação para o Xubuntu? Ainda não encontrei.
<lusitan> já bazou
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-31
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-03
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-07
<sud3sk> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-09-06
<astroo-> ola pessoal
